# Signature is not valid (pkg)



## nope (Jul 11, 2014)

I just installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE onto a machine that has previously worked fine with FreeBSD 10-RELEASE (new hard drive). Apologies if this is a noob question, I've just started trying out *Free*BSD, I've been using various *nix for several years though. I tried to do `pkg update` to make it install the pkg tool. It said:

```
Verifying signature with trusted certificate pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301 ... failed
Signature is not valid
```

I've searched both the forum and Google, and I'm still not really sure what to do.


----------



## nope (Jul 11, 2014)

Fascinating. It just suddenly started working without so much as a reboot. I'd still welcome an explanation of what was the matter/why it works now, but at least it works now.


----------



## neoxic (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks like this is a recurring problem. I just observed a similar case right after updating from 9.2 to 10.0.

Here is what I got first:


```
# pkg
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest, please wait...
pkg: error:04091068:lib(4):func(145):reason(104)
Verifying signature with trusted certificate pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301... failed
Signature is not valid

# cat /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
# $FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf 258710 2013-11-28 14:24:26Z gjb $
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

Then, I started googling, found this post, and after a while, tried again. And it worked out of the blue without a reboot.


```
# pkg
The package management tool is not yet installed on your system.
Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest, please wait...
Verifying signature with trusted certificate pkg.freebsd.org.2013102301... done
Installing pkg-1.3.7: 100%
Message for pkg-1.3.7:
 If you are upgrading from the old package format, first run:
```


----------

